# Zeigt her eure Präparate



## Marco85 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Als Hobbypräparator interessiere ich mich sehr für Fisch-Präparate.
Zeigt einfach mal was ihr so habt. Egal ob selbst gemacht oder ob machen gelassen.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug von meinen Selbst-Präparationen 








Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco85 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Hier noch ein paar







Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

ich meine es gibt bereits einen Sammelthread zum Thema Präparate - find ihn nur leider gerade selber nicht.

Schöne Sachen dabei z.B: die Barsche gefallen mir gut.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Die Barsche hatte ich neulich schon mal in FB gesehn. 
Gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## Marco85 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Habe die suche benutzt doch leider keinen thread gefunden.

Ja das Problem ist das ich leider nicht alles aufhängen kann was ich mach 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

ich kein Fan von Präperaten, aber die sehen gut aus! Gerade die Flussbarsche sind aber nicht so meins, da mir die Farben zu grell sind. Der Hecht z.B ist genau von der Farbe getroffen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Sieht gut aus.#6

Magst du deine Methode(n) mal beschreiben?


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Präparate auch schön, besonders die Präsentation gefällt mir sehr gut. Lediglich die Farben sind wohl teilweise zu unnatürlich.


----------



## Marco85 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Die farben kommen schon sehr grell rüber. Sind in natura ein wenig gedeckter. Trotzdem bin ich fleissig am farben mischen das der farbton passt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

sehr schöne Fisch-Präparate.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Habe bisher keine annähernd so guten Präparate gesehen.Grosses Lob an Dich.Viele sind arg eingefallen, aber Dir gelingt die Form echt gut. Das ist schon filigrane Kunst.Mit der Farbgebung schliesse ich mich an, aber da scheinst Du ja dran zu arbeiten. Des Weiteren kann man mit Farben ja nicht nur rekonstruieren, sondern auch hervorheben.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marco85 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Vielen Dank für die komplimente. Es hat schon eine sehr lange zeit gedauert bis ich jetzt diese ergebnisse hinbekomme. Muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich mit einem ziemlich bekannten präparator in kontakt stehe der mir hin und wieder tipps gibt

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Sehr schöne Arbeit. Hauptsache dir gefallen die Präparate.


----------



## Marco85 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*





Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lucioperca17 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Mahlzeit,

 ich hätte zwei bilder aber habe ein neues Laptop und da sind noch keine bilder drauf. kann man mit dem in meinem Profil etwas anfangen?
 kann man das irgendwie verwenden bzw. hier reinkopieren???


----------



## Marco85 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Puh keine ahnung

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike-81 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Screenshot?


----------



## Ruti Island (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

@Marco85: was sind denn auf den unteren beiden Bildern für Arten zu sehen?
Irgendwelche südamerikanischen Buntbarsche?


----------



## thommi983 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Ich finde die Fische auch echt gut präpariert aber die Farben irgendwie  unnatürlich....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schugga (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*



Marco85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 225597



Der sieht irgendwie glücklich aus :q


----------



## Marco85 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Man kann die präparate nie 1 zu 1 zum natürlichen fisch präparieren. Man kann ihn lediglich "naturnah" präparieren. Und soweit bin ich denk ich mal nicht entfernt

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Bist du absolut nicht.... sind tolle Werke! Nur bei den Barschen sind deine Farben einfach zu heftig. Das Grün.... wenn du das etwas in gräuliche ziehen könntest..... und dann die orangenen Flossen etwas glossy und nicht so grell orange hinbekommst - dann wäre das Perfekt. Ich weiss das ist alles nicht easy.... meine Airbrushversuche reduzieren sich auf Angelruten und Rollen..... und das nicht so fein....


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*



Schugga schrieb:


> Der sieht irgendwie glücklich aus :q



Da musste ich jetzt auch irgendwie "schmunzeln" 
 Eine gewisse "Süffisanz" im Gesichtsausdruck ist nicht abzustreiten :q

 Find ich aber Klasse ! #6

 Sicherlich gibt es noch einiges zu optimieren, dazu gehört m.M.n.
 auch die Farbwiedergabe....aber was solls.

 Wird ja mit jedem Präparat besser.

 Schöne Arbeit.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

@Marco85

probiere es mal bei der Farbgebung mit der Lasur-Technik .

Das heißt, mit dünnen wässrigen Farben schicht für schicht auftragen bis die Farbintensität natürlich aussieht.
Besonders auf den Flossen da diese ja durchscheinend sind.

Lasurtechnik heißt z.B. bei Floßen vom Barsch, Grundfarbe beige und dann mit wässriger Lasur schichtweise Überlasieren bis die Floßen Naturnah aussehen. So auch mit dem Fisch-Körper verfahren.


----------



## Marco85 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Vielen Dank bis jetzt.

An dem lasieren bin ich grad. Bei meinen nächsten versuchen werd ich die farbe noch extremer verdünnen als wie ich es jetzt schon habe.

Meine airbrushfarben sind zwar schon auf transparenter basis aber ich probiere weiter

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hann. Münden (26. Oktober 2014)

*Zeitaufwand.....*

Moin,

rein aus Interesse - wieviel Stunden hast du beispielsweise an dem Barsch und an dem Hechtkopf aus dem ersten Beitrag gesessen ?


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Sehr schöne Präparate hast du da Marco!!!
Scheinst ein echt gutes Händchen dafür zu haben.
Also mein 1m+ Zander darfst du dann gerne fertig machen  




Wenn ich ihn denn jemals fangen darf.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Präparate hast du da Marco!!!
> Scheinst ein echt gutes Händchen dafür zu haben.
> Also mein 1m+ Zander darfst du dann gerne fertig machen
> 
> ...



puh meterzander...da hast du aber grosse ziele.
ich habe grad einen beim Präparator.dem fehlen aber schon noch paar cm zum meter.nach ca. 150 zanderansitzen wars mir der aber wert...

p.s: "mein Präparator" macht übrigens auch panoramabilder.sprich mit unterwasserlandschaft dazu und z.b. wie ein wels eine schleie Jagd oder ein zander ein paar kleine barsche.
wäre doch auch noch eine weitere variante für den te,oder?


----------



## Lucioperca17 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Screenshot?



sorry bin was das angeht Neandertaler.
 also mit markieren und kopieren geht's nicht.wie ist das mit dem screenshot?


----------



## Lucioperca17 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*





 hier mal die bafo.
 mag ev. auch etwas bunt rüberkommen,aber die war echt so.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Ich gebe die Hoffnung einfach nicht auf...


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Darf man fragen was mich ein Präparat kosten würde und wie man die am besten zu dir bekommt?


----------



## Marco85 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Der fisch muss halt sauber entfleischt werden, das kostet zeit. 
Na dann hast du deinen Zander bestimmt beim Simon Henle oder ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lucioperca17 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*



Marco85 schrieb:


> Der fisch muss halt sauber entfleischt werden, das kostet zeit.
> Na dann hast du deinen Zander bestimmt beim Simon Henle oder ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk





Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


 Volltreffer!!!!!! wie kamst drauf? find die Präparate von ihm hammer.


----------



## Marco85 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Das hab ich an seiner Präsentation erkannt. Er macht fast alle präparate mit so einem Hintergrund

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco85 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Kürzlich fertiggestellter Hechtkopf


----------



## Aitor (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Präparate*

Recht gut gelungen!
Ich kann es nicht genau erkennen, aber es scheinen CC Augen zu sein, die dazu noch richtig sitzen.
Hast du die Flossen belegt, oder verstärkt, sicher aber die Ränder beschnitten?
Leicht verbesserungswürdig ist die Farbgebung, da gehört noch ein bischen grünlich-bronze rein und die Flossen sollten lasierend ausgeführt werden, damit sie noch durchscheinend wirken.
Bei Zandern ausm Strom kann die Farbgebung auch eher bräunlich-sandfarben sein!
Wenn diese belegt/laminiert wurden, ist es mit der Farbe ohnehin schwierig, allerdings sind sie dadurch nicht nur stabiler, sondern auch die Formgebung wird schöner.
Die Flossen bei deinem Zander sind sehr gut, aber am Übergang Schwanzwurzel zu Körper, hast du auch den typischen Trocknungs-Schrumpfbereich!
Um solche Stellen zu kaschieren, oder um damit z.B. Schrumpfungen an Köpfen zu glätten, gibt es das Zeug > Apoxie Sculpt!
Damit lassen sich auch gut Schuppenstrukturen modellieren, einritzen, oder stempeln!

http://www.modellpferdeversand.de/apoxie/Modelliermasse%20-%20Vergleich.htm

Andere 2K Knet-epoxy habe ich schon probiert, aber keines lässt sich so gut verarbeiten und vor allem, auch perfekt einfärben!



Jürgen


----------

